# What's your favourite go to latte cup



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I might treat myself to a couple of cups n saucers for my lattes and was hoping for some ideas, pics etc of your favourite style and size cup for having a latte in. I'm just using a Denby at the moment, it's about 8 oz.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I've got some illy ones that are a blown up version of their well known ring handle espresso cups. They are about 5-6 oz I think which is a nice size - any bigger and I find myself wanting two double shots to give a good coffee hit! I think they're sold as Capuccino cups, which confused me initially as I though that implied they'd be bigger than they are.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I must admit I've got some larger cups, me been greedy, but I did find I wasn't getting what I liked in a cup, hence I'm moving back down in size.

The pic below is one of a set of three i picked up from a carboot for Â£2, there around 12 oz, ok, but the coffee gets a bit lost......only bit of latte art I've ever managed that looked half decent was in this cup.


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just bought a set of Fracino cups so I can practice some art, but first choice is my favourite mug.









Where's my photo?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

8oz notNeutral from CoffeeHit are worth a look - great cups


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

8oz Inker Luna. Great shape. Heavy walls and lots of colours.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Love those ones. Got them as a gift from a friend and kept buying more.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have various size NN cups, but i just love these 10oz cups which are thick and great for doing art in. 16 year old set bought by late Welsh Aunt as a wedding pressie.


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

ridland said:


> 8oz Inker Luna. Great shape. Heavy walls and lots of colours.


Just got some 6oz inker lunas, big thumbs up from me.

I like my steelite 8oz cups too


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I have some 6oz inker Luna which I use, and some 8oz for when the parents are round!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

8oz and I like their coffee mugs too for when I have an Americano.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

^ where is latte cup from ? very nice.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Not neutral from Coffee Hit, I use the bucket size ones.

Ian


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive got Denby as well, got the whole place setting









Practically given up on the latte art though


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

ACME cups. The thing I really like about those (aside from the fact that the blue ones look amazing!) is how close they are in weight!

Cup weight from the same manufacturer and the same model still vary a lot. ACME cups however are remarkably similar. This way you don't need to tare the cup scale every time


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Dark grey Inkr and first sign of any art I've managed


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

cant see much of a cup, this should be in pour of the day section


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

My apologies more cup and less coffee


----------

